# XM At Center Stage Aboard New VW Beetle



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio got its own deal with Volkswagen of America, saying its service will be a standard feature on the limited edition 2004 Volkswagen "Satellite Blue" New Beetle, coming out at Volkswagen dealerships this spring. 
The 2004 Volkswagen Satellite Blue New Beetle features an XM Satellite Radio receiver with free activation and a one-year subscription to the service. In addition to XM radio, the vehicle has CD and MP3 audio capabilities and external portable audio jacks.

Also, XM will be offered as a factory and dealer option in the 2005 New Beetle available later this year and in the 2005 all-new Jetta, available in early 2005, the company said.

Earlier this week, Sirius, XM's main competitor in the satellite radio business, said its service will be offered as a factory and dealer option in the 2005 New Beetle, coming in late summer, and in the 2005 Jetta, coming early in 2005. VW will also announce a limited edition vehicle later this year that will exclusively feature Sirius, the companies said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought they were going to quit making the VW Beetle's.


----------

